# Loggy Bayou Replacement Parts and how long do stands last?



## ks5610 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have what I believe is an old loggy light tree stand. It has the metal band that wraps around the tree and a hand climber. You just flip the seat up once you're at your desired height. I still haven't found a stand that I like more I would love to have a self leveler on it but I can live without it. With that said is there a time when stands just start to wear out and aren't safe? Mine is always kept either in my vehicle or garage unless I'm hunting out of it, but it is at least 15 years old now. I go over it every year and nothing is worn except the metal belt is starting to have a little paint flake off and get rust on it so I would like to replace that. Does anyone know where I could get one? Also if you had the stand would you stick with it or am I missing out on more modern ones and just don't realize it?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I still like the old loggys dont really use mine much any more 
chech craigslist and classifides ebay should be able to get a band


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I have two Loggy Bayou climbers that I've had for maybe 12 years or more. They're lighter than most of the climbers I've seen. I bought a Summit Razzor SS last season and had a time getting use to it. It's a little slower in the setup process (Razzor), but now that I've used it quite a bit I wouldn't trade my Summit for anything else. It's allot less noisy on the setup and takedown IMO. The real proof is in how long I can stay setup with it. The Loggy's maybe 4-5 hrs. tops, but I can actually setup and stay up all day in my Razzor. I also like how easy it is to reposition it when you're up in the tree. If you setup before the Sun comes up and find out afterwards that the Sun is in your face, it's very easy to just move to the other side of the tree. I still use my Loggy's, but mostly I just use them like hang-ons since I got the Summit.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> I still like the old loggys dont really use mine much any more
> chech craigslist and classifides ebay should be able to get a band


 theres one on ebay right now


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Loved my Loggy Hang-on Lite. It used the slip rope for the connection to the tree and was the lightest stand I ever owned.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

One eye said:


> Loved my Loggy Hang-on Lite. It used the slip rope for the connection to the tree and was the lightest stand I ever owned.


I stll have a few


----------



## longbeard2372 (Jun 18, 2011)

buckeyboy how in the world do you use all those climbers at one time ?????


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

longbeard2372 said:


> buckeyboy how in the world do you use all those climbers at one time ?????


Some times I leave them locked to the base of the tree in different places so I dont have to carry them in.


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

Don't worry about the paint and the surface rust. Just wire brush any loose paint and rust and rub a little oil on the bare metal. Take off the rubber sleeve that contacts the tree when storing for the off season and anytime the band gets wet. If the band is rusting badly then yes, replace it. They are hard to come by and you are gonna pay!


----------



## DL07 (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered a piece of spring steel from McMaster Carr a few years ago and replaced mine. The spring steel is very hard andthe holes will need to be punched NOT drilled.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Best replacement for the band is to order a set of arms and the Lone Wolf belt and then just get the arms welded right over the existing arms where the old metal band runs thru. This allows the use of the lighter more silent Lone Wolf belt. Conversion costs about 40.00 if you have someone that can weld aluminum. If you do this take a soaked wet rag and put on the plastic swivel joint at the base of the band slots so you don't melt the plastic bushings while welding. I can post a pic of one i did 7-8 years ago. You are right though the Loggy climber is awesome but i made my own version using a Lone Wolf climber. I will post a pic of it as well.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Still use my LB climber. Metal band has flaked and been painted flat black. As for the stand I stripped it last year and recoated it with black spray bed liner, the rubberized stuff. Really quiet now, no metallic noise when I bump it. As for spare parts you could always buy a back up stand, these come up on ebay every year.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I have one of the Loggys... Bought it back in '98... It is very light... But I could never get over the unnerving feeling stepping over the seat during setup & takedown... So I now use it as a fixed position stand... It's still extremely light weight... ESP compared to the stands today!!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

there is a band climbing aid seat and bag of loggy stuff for sale in the classifides here now


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

I love my Loggy. I re welded the whole stand instead of it just having skip welds.
My hand climber is brand new, I've never used it.


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have one of the originals from back in the 80's when they first came out, it does have some creeks and pops from time to time but still works great. It serves as a back up now to my treewalker.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Apr 26, 2011)

DL07 said:


> I ordered a piece of spring steel from McMaster Carr a few years ago and replaced mine. The spring steel is very hard andthe holes will need to be punched NOT drilled.


How do you go about punching the holes? Did the item you ordered fit or did you have to cut it somehow?


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Boonerbrad said:


> Best replacement for the band is to order a set of arms and the Lone Wolf belt and then just get the arms welded right over the existing arms where the old metal band runs thru. This allows the use of the lighter more silent Lone Wolf belt. Conversion costs about 40.00 if you have someone that can weld aluminum. If you do this take a soaked wet rag and put on the plastic swivel joint at the base of the band slots so you don't melt the plastic bushings while welding. I can post a pic of one i did 7-8 years ago. You are right though the Loggy climber is awesome but i made my own version using a Lone Wolf climber. I will post a pic of it as well.


I would love to see those pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## senile32nd (Jul 10, 2014)

guess those pics never happened


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought one in'88. It was nice and light but never liked the leveling problem and snapping the buttons on the back of the seat tubes. Sold it in '98


----------



## hawgdawg35 (Nov 22, 2012)

They are light and handy climbing stands , but when the thin metal band broke and I fell 15 feet to the ground and Loggy Bayou wouldn't even give me a free replacement band I left the stand In the lobby at the factory and told them to kiss my $ss . Summit is what I started using after that .


----------

